# my bold statement on classical, music is the food of the mind



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yap this is how i feel, and heavy metal and rap is Junk food, celine dion too.
So i keep a healthy habit of classical music.

When someone make or force me to lisen to neo metal i purge my ears whit Gesualdo(i.e) per instance, same goes whit rap.

But this said i aknowledge people like it and have the right to like it,i'm all about democracy...

:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I do agree insofar as Classical music has more musical ideas per square inch; so it is very "nutritional" musically. But that's a relatively abstract reason, and one that I'm not sure holds the key to its appeal among its admirers.

I think a larger reason, although on a somewhat unconscious level, is that CM embodies the Western, Christian ideology.

The OP's observation is further complicated by the myriad uses that music has: as pure art, as pure musical idea, as pure sensual sound, as dancing music, etc. If you were from Nairobi (and isn't everybody?), would your opinion still hold? What if you were a poodle?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

CM fulfills my musical hungers  It should be obvious


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

What bold statement?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have seen it written many times that music is food for the soul. Does that mean that if you listen to too much music, you get a fat soul?


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

KenOC said:


> I have seen it written many times that music is food for the soul. Does that mean that if you listen to too much music, you get a fat soul?


No, if you just sit and listen to too much music, you'll just get fat. Assuming that you are not doing anything else. Your soul is another matter.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

millionrainbows said:


> I do agree insofar as Classical music has more musical ideas per square inch; so it is very "nutritional" musically. But that's a relatively abstract reason, and one that I'm not sure holds the key to its appeal among its admirers.
> 
> I think a larger reason, although on a somewhat unconscious level, is that CM embodies the Western, Christian ideology.
> 
> The OP's observation is further complicated by the myriad uses that music has: as pure art, as pure musical idea, as pure sensual sound, as dancing music, etc. If you were from Nairobi (and isn't everybody?), would your opinion still hold? What if you were a poodle?


Hmmm.... If we were judging things by the square inch then I'm sure Sorabji's music would qualify as more nutritional than the oeuvre of standard names.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

KenOC said:


> I have seen it written many times that music is food for the soul. Does that mean that if you listen to too much music, you get a fat soul?


Music has no calories. I like fat soles on my walking shoes!


----------

